# Used Tank keep Bacteria living till Christmas?



## Citizen100 (Dec 17, 2009)

Recent EDIT ****Tank is no longer available. Looks like FishOnTheBrain will be getting a normal 55 Gallon from the petsore for xmas**** 

I buying a working 75 gallon tank with 29 gallon sump. It should be a surprise for my son so I can't just go set it up in his room. There are a 2 pleco's and a Spotted catfish in the tank now. What are my options for not setting up the whole tank till christmas?

I was thinking of keeping the fish in the 29 gallon sump (has heater in it) and then getting a way to have the pump just move water from oneside to the other as the main tank will be not be in use. Will this work?

Any other options? I plan on taking what ever water i need from the current setup and using that again in the temporary solution.

Thanks for any help!

Mark


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

so long as you got a filter, and a heater in that sump they should keep fine =)


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

infact if you got a running filter on the sump and when you set up the main you shouldn't have to worry to much about a cycle so long as you don't dump in a bunch of fish all at one time. I would suggest adding fish a week at a time so the biological filter can keep up with the load.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

why am i in this? did my dad buy the tank or something? im so confused....


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

nice dad, ur so stealthy.....jeez....try using a different screenname next time....

If your as confused as i was before, i can explain. Its my dad and he decided not to change his username when he signed up. And apparently my mom wants me to get a new tank because she wants me to be able to open a box,i dont care if its used or not (actually i rpefer it because its more bang for your buck). My dads rebuttable to me wanting that tank was that its work, and of course i pointed out ive spent nearly the past 6 months just researching fish. I think i can handle work.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

congrats... eh little tip for you. When your parents are trying to be sneaky with something nice, sometimes it's better to not let them know you know. And act surprised when you get the gift anyways. =)

Aside from that, make sure you understand the CYCLING process completly, and you don't have to worry about dead fish. Aside from that, Good luck with the new tank when it comes.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

well i didnt rlly worry about that one cuz i already knew i was getting a fishtank, and probly a 55g. And its not ruined cuz my parents r prbly tryin to pull a fast one on me. But i can still wonder what i will get with the tank also


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

See what happened? You didn't act surprised and you got a 20 gallon downgrade 

Let parents play Santa, they need to feel like they have some power Muuuaaaahaaa haaa haaa haaaa. 

Congrats on the tank


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with OB.......you ruined your parents' part of the surprise. It's not all about you, when one gives a present to someone else, what you get is the satisfaction of seeing the smile on their face when they open the gift. If I was your Dad, I'd sell the tank and you'd be opening a box with a lump of coal in it. 
two old sayings you may want to remember:
He who laughs last, laughs best.
and
It's better to give than receive.
You ruined your parents half of the surprise Xmas present.
maybe you'll learn later in life about other's feelings, and that they may just be more important than your own.
Merry Christmas anyway.
ps, did you get Mom and Dad anything??????
or is it all about you.
sorry if I sound harsh.........just my feelings on the subject


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just so you all know, his dad mentioned FishontheBrain in his post before FishontheBrain even posted in this thread. His dad edited in this sentance on the 17th


> Recent EDIT ****Tank is no longer available. Looks like FishOnTheBrain will be getting a normal 55 Gallon from the petsore for xmas****


And FishontheBrain posted on the 18th.

Obviously the father knew that he would read this post. He also knew that FOTB used this site and called himself FishontheBrain.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Either way, make sure you cycle the tank before you get the fish, that's the important thing.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

BV77 said:


> I agree with OB.......you ruined your parents' part of the surprise. It's not all about you, when one gives a present to someone else, what you get is the satisfaction of seeing the smile on their face when they open the gift. If I was your Dad, I'd sell the tank and you'd be opening a box with a lump of coal in it.
> two old sayings you may want to remember:
> He who laughs last, laughs best.
> and
> ...


yes i did actually get a very nice gift, took allot of time. Had to make it with another family member actually.



bmlbytes said:


> Just so you all know, his dad mentioned FishontheBrain in his post before FishontheBrain even posted in this thread. His dad edited in this sentance on the 17th
> 
> And FishontheBrain posted on the 18th.
> 
> Obviously the father knew that he would read this post. He also knew that FOTB used this site and called himself FishontheBrain.


See you got it. I would never have responded if my dad didnt add me in their. Also i wouldnt have responded if i was gettin that tank and on christmas i still wouldve been happy and suprised.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok, I apologize


----------

